# Norethisterone for a FET cycle



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi ladies 
I need to ask a quick question if you dont mind.  I'm due to start a final FET cycle, and because of my age my periods are a bit hit and miss, but I have to do the transfer before end March.  So... I'm currently on day 12 of my cycle, due to start period on the 15th Feb.  Would it be useful to start norethisterone 1 a day for 10 days starting 31st January to enable a bleed 4/5 days after stopping the pil.


Has anyone had any experience doing this please.


Thanks


----------



## BouncingHappy (May 12, 2018)

Hi Millie

I'm starting a FET cycle soon as well and have been asked to start Norethisterone on day 14 and continue to day 25

Your clinic should be able to advise

Good luck!


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi

I have used norethisterone to start a bleed in order to start a FET, but I cannot recall on what day I started taking it ...sorry.  (that's about as helpful as a chocolate teapot, I know). But my point is, you can do this and it does work. 

Definitely speak with the clinic though

Good luck to you xx


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Awww thanks ladies, did you take 3 x 5mg a day?  Just waiting to hear from the clinic. x


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Morning,

No, I only took one tablet a day for about 5 days. Then around 4 days after that I got a bleed

X


----------

